# Game 33: Spurs @ Heat (1/5/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 5th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*







*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game before our longest road trip of the season. It would be great to get this win but that's obviously gonna be hard to do.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I can see a few of the Spurs players lighting us up.. TD, TP, Roger Mason...

Would be a great win, hopefully Beasley continues to get the increase in minutes he's been seeing lately. He's a good match-up (atleast on offence..) out there, pulling TD or Bonner or whoever out of the paint.

I'll probably miss this game. Next game I see will probably be Wade v Melo on ESPN, Wednesday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I can see a few of the Spurs players lighting us up.. TD, TP, Roger Mason...


Manu's back as well


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Manu's back as well


Oh right.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now watch it be someone like Ime Udoka that lights us up instead of any of those players mentioned :laugh:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Beasley had one of his best games of the season in our first matchup with SA: 20 pts, 8 rebs, 3 asts, 2 stls, 2 blks, 5-10 FG, 10-10 FT.

Of course, no Manu in that game and Parker left with an injury, so we got a not-too-difficult victory. Hopefully Beasley has another good game in him.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

this is winnable game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

With Wade, anything is possible.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hoping for the best.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Are all NBA players required to have a goatee?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-7 Spurs

Not a good start. Duncan's getting points inside and they're also getting and hitting their open 3's.

One of those needs to be shut down or its gonna be a long night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great pass by Mario to Wade for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, Wade's missing a bunch of free throws this year. His mid range game has improved so much yet his free throw shooting has gone down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-15 Spurs after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the J

21-20 Spurs

Spurs call timeout after a 5-0 Miami run to start the 2nd quarter


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im Loving The Hustle Miami Is Showing!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WADE WITH THE STEAL AND QUINN FOR 333333!!!!

Heat hussling very aggressively and well on O.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got a bit sloppy there. but so far im liking the constant movement on both ends. :clap:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade from so deeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade bails us out with that long 3. that was a horrible offensive setup.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mario with the block!!!! Man is learning from Wade!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

scrappy scrappY SRAPPY!!11!!!11:clap:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Michael has no luck from 3. Dude misses so many in and outs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Marion


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

did Marion just get an AND1? 

ksdjgvfiedg uieryfgkdehvbjshdvkshbcjkvaldkfgtlwekfhjio;wdhiAJKLCbnlxskbvahj


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Marion doing something good!!!! Nice Drive and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's gonna get his 1st double double tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and great move by Marion to get a layup


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MARION?! freakin Marion? are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario to Marion for the dunk!

39-39 at the half

Great close to the half :clap:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Spurs are bringing the Suns out of Shawn Marion!!!

"It looks, feels, and smell like a playoff game!"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

2 awesome plays!!!

Wade with the steal and Marion finishes in the open court!!!!


W00T!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> The Spurs are bringing the Suns out of Shawn Marion!!!
> 
> "It looks, feels, and smell like a playoff game!"


those last moments before the the half ended---we saw some vintage Marion. who woulda thunk it?:yay:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 awesome plays!!!
> 
> ...


that was a nice dunk going into halftime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> those last moments before the the half ended---we saw some vintage Marion. who woulda thunk it?:yay:


Its amazing how much better he is when we're able to get some steals and start some fast breaks.


Thanks for bringing back your infamous avi's btw


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i have to say this again...but im loving the amount of activity displayed on both ends of the court. why cant we play like this every game?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Caught the last few minutes of the second quarter.

B-Easy and Wade are playing great.

That dunk by Matrix at the end was awsome.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thanks for bringing back your infamous avi's btw


is it a little too obvious i have a thing for sexy lesbians having a passionate make-out session?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley was our leading rebounder with 8. That's awesome to see and a part of his game that hasnt been there yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> is it a little too obvious i have a thing for sexy lesbians having a passionate make-out session?


What guy doesnt? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ bumped his knee and has numbness and will not return until it goes away.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> is it a little too obvious i have a thing for sexy lesbians having a passionate make-out session?



Nobody is judging


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We seem to be flat and lazy on defense in the second half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

oh no....

Miami has reverted to its primitive offensive sets.:curse:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Duncan is abusing Joel.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mmmmm... This is the Miami we all know and have come to love... Missed rebound, missed rebound, turnover, missed rebound, missed rebound... Heat BBall.

Wade is atleast there in the transition game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dumb pass by Mason Jr. = Nice finish for D. Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Mario


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what happened to all that hustle from the 1st half? wtf man....wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel needs to come out. He's just doing nothing out there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Spo needs to realize that Marion had his quick burst, and needs to put Beast back in there.

Beast this entire game > Matrix good five minutes


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Joel needs to come out. He's just doing nothing out there.


but hes only 26....give him a break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 360 pass to Marion for the layup


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

G-R-E-A-T pass from D. Wade!


Oh, and way to not screw up, Shawn!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where has this Shawn Marion been all year long?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How did Mag end up on Manu?

Our defense is ugly right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio for 333333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think Mario spotted up from Tampa Bay with that one.

Damn.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chalmers bails us out because our offense is stupid again.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice roll for UD! (Fantasy points!)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post move by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the tip in!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Marion/Duncan/Thomas with the bucket! lol.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our defense is a bit sluggish and our offense is..well....ugh

we've been lucky so far with a few lucky shots.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone see how much force Spo put into that pass to the ref? One handed too.

Maybe he should play instead of Banks?

Lol @ the Yao, Wade, Chuck commercial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs are starting to grab more and more offensive rebonds


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bad pass by Chalmers...

time out.

Miami has to pick up that intensity and movement we saw earlier.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Spurs are turning it up and we are losing our scrapiness. That is how good the Spurs are, you loosen up for a posessions or two and they will stretch their lead.

We need to play like how we were in the first half to win this game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What is wrong with Marion!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArion with the steal and dunk!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, what is wrong with Shawn? This dude looks like some guy named Matrix who played for Phoenix.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bonner again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65-60 Spurs after 3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is Magloire getting touches? why?

really? Magloire? 




why?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marion with the steal and a dunk, ties the game but Spurs answers back with 5 points to close the quarter.

****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333

Wade with his 10th assist


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

quinn shot that with so much confidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Hill gets it right back.

And Wade gets a great and1!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley gets fouled and no call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

george hill getting more respect than beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And this is why Spo tried Banks out when he did. Quinn is a nice player but just cant defend too well.

All 8 pts in the 4th have come from the guy he's been guarding.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****! We work so hard just to see Spurs stretch it back to 5 points.

What's with Wade his last 2 or 3 midrange has been aweful.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im still upset at that Beasley no-call. he got smacked so hard on his arms--I heard it. and i dont even have High Def signal. how could the refs miss that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with his 1st double double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn the Spurs move the ball so well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what a and1 by wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the nasty and-1...

We just gotta play better on D. We are running a lot to rotate to shooters, keep them from penetrating and we'll be alright.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What happened to Cook?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Beasley


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn the Spurs move the ball so well.


im glad i didnt say anything. otherwise you would have outposted me. i saw it coming.

but yeah...they know how to utilize their players and they know how to use screens.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's Wade time. I just hope it isn't too late. Our D sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> What happened to Cook?


He bruised his knee in the 1st quarter. Dont know how though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> What happened to Cook?


banged up knee.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****ing Ref!!! Get Out Of The ****ing Way


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, Wade, time to take over... Please.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He bruised his knee in the 1st quarter. Dont know how though.


son of a........


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man this is frustrating, everytime we claw ourselves back to tie the game, Spurs gets a 3 or pushes the lead back to 5 within 2 or 3 posessions.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> ****ing Ref!!! Get Out Of The ****ing Way


If he didn't inadvertently blow his whistle, it was still a good play. Delaney was standing in bounds, so he's part of the court. He got hit, and reacted causing him to blow his whistle. Oh well...we should get the tip with Matrix.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Man this is frustrating, everytime we claw ourselves back to tie the game, Spurs gets a 3 or pushes the lead back to 5 within 2 or 3 posessions.


Yup, its happened every freaking time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a tip by Wade to UD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is busting his *** out there....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, Wade can't block Duncan like he blocks Lopez.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade showing his team how to hustle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad turnover by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chalmers with the nice shot, but then falls asleep at the other end.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mario, Ma ****ing Rio!!!

I Love This Guy!!! I Knew He Was Gonna Be Big!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad turnover by Manu. Got lucky there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley gets hit on the arm and another no-call. wow....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley can't get a single call in the lane. Ever. It certainly feels like it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

one posession game. Come on Heat!!!

I love the Mario-Wade-Bease trio tonight. They are playing amazing under pressure.

We have a bright future my friends!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

AWESOME! Terrible call! AWESOME!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Beasley can't get a single call in the lane. Ever. It certainly feels like it.


twice this game that happens. thats a potential 4 point swing to our favor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, so many in and out shots for the Heat tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The refs give us a golden opportunity and we waste it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jeez. This game sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Manu and a 3 by Mason.


Wow, how did they not call Parker for a foul there?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** **** ****

Who was that that didn't rotate onto Mason??? 
**** **** FUUUUUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good play by Manu...gonna need a big bucket coming out of this timeout


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wtf? My feed just changed to Kings nets!?!?!?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't believe Manu just stuffed Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another offensive rebound for the Spurs. Those killed us this 2nd half. They had to have about 12 in just this half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade forcing that shot. play within the team!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ballgame.

We had our chances, just didn't roll our way those last few minutes.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Spurs showed their experience late in the game compared to our inexperience.

Spurs walk away with the W.

Damn @ Eva Longoria.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rebound That ****ing Ball!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Wade forcing that shot. play within the team!


Too late for that lol. We needed a 3 point shooter out there to close. And Cook hadn't played all game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> The Spurs showed their experience late in the game compared to our inexperience.
> 
> Spurs walk away with the W.
> 
> Damn @ Eva Longoria.


She looks better than ever. Looks like she lost that extra weight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, we went scoreless in the last 3 minutes of the game.

thanks to our primitive offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> She looks better than ever. Looks like she lost that extra weight.


actually, shes too skinny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> wow, we went scoreless in the last 3 minutes of the game.
> 
> thanks to our primitive offense.


The Spurs are a pretty damn good team for a reason. Give them credit.

We were right there with the 2nd best team in the West, and probably the hottest team as well. No shame in falling short to them.

I never liked Eva Longoria that much. To me she's overrated :whoknows:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease with a 3 too late 

It should be illegal to be as hot as Longoria


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> The Spurs are a pretty damn good team for a reason. Give them credit.
> 
> I never liked Eva Longoria that much. Too me she's overated :whoknows:


yes, but we made it easier for them. 

Longoria, im not a fan either, but id love to see her with another lady.:drool2:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> The Spurs are a pretty damn good team for a reason. Give them credit.
> 
> We were right there with the 2nd best team in the West, and probably the hottest team as well. No shame in falling short to them.
> 
> I never liked Eva Longoria that much. To me she's overrated :whoknows:


I liked her until I saw all of the pictures of her without makeup. That ruined it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> We were right there with the 2nd best team in the West, and probably the hottest team as well. No shame in falling short to them.


i never got into moral victories. its still a loss. i dont care who Miami plays, i want a W.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I liked her until I saw all of the pictures of her without makeup. That ruined it.


if thats so important to you then next time get drunk. she will look 10x hotter. and who knows, maybe her boobs will look bigger.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> actually, shes too skinny.


There were pregnancy rumors a while back. And she responded that she wasn't pregnant, just fat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> yes, but we made it easier for them.
> 
> Longoria, im not a fan either, but id love to see her with another lady.:drool2:


You a freak, Gio. 








Nice avy. :whistling:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> There were pregnancy rumors a while back. And she responded that she wasn't pregnant, just fat.


oh yeah, cherry pick the worst, random picture.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i never got into moral victories. its still a loss. i dont care who Miami plays, i want a W.


I guess i'm just used to getting blown out by the top echelon teams in the league that its good to see that we're now competing with every top team we've played lately.

We missed DQ's outside shot in this game. Especially with the way he's played of late.

Did anyone see how he hurt his knee? Ithink it happened when Jason Jackson was interviewing David Robinson in another one of his horribly mind numbing interviews where they not only torture us with that, but also minimize the screen so we could see it as well.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, on another hand, Raps are playing well tonight. I think after I gave up on them, they woke up. Gnani playing pretty aggressive and well...

You can really see the difference in the Defense between Raps and Heat though. Heat are much more focused on D. Remember all those Defensive lapses against the Spurs we had tonight where the SA would continually punish us everytime?

Raps have that 40min a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> There were pregnancy rumors a while back. And she responded that she wasn't pregnant, just fat.


Damn..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On a good note, congrats to Mike Beasley on his 1st career double double. 

15pts 12rbs 2asts. 11 of those being defensive rebounds.

The Spurs shot 36% in the 1st half, and ended up shooting 47% from the field for the game. We just couldnt get any big stops in the 2nd half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I guess i'm just used to getting blown out by the top echelon teams in the league that its good to see that we're now competing with every top team we've played lately.


ah, theres the difference. last year, i didnt want to get used to getting blown out. which is why i stopped watching heat basketball when Wade got injured and Miami started with the D-League all stars.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

that's a horrible picture but to be fair, that is a low angle shot. It will make you look bigger and is very unflatering for women (hence the neck/chin flap)

Whenever you look from below, the subject always looks like an egg.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ah, it was DQ. I was wondering who was hurt because they paged the team Doctor to report to the Heat locker room.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like I picked another good game to miss afterall..

I'll watch the next game at Denver, I think it'll be a good game. :cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, I never noticed you passed me in posts ^


man, you almost have double my ppd (post per day )


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

and wow... I have been here 3 years now? Crazy...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems like we gave it our all but just came up short. 

We seem to be having problems offensively of late...all our scores are kinda low. Is the Joel Anthony experiment ending soon?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> We seem to be having problems offensively of late...all our scores are kinda low. Is the Joel Anthony experiment ending soon?


i hope not. he's great and at 26, still has much to improve.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He can improve...but how much? I really dont see him as a starter, and hes an undersized 5. Hed be a good 9-10 man for 12 mins a night.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> He can improve...but how much? I really dont see him as a starter, and hes an undersized 5. Hed be a good 9-10 man for 12 mins a night.


just to clear things up, i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god...i thought Gio had finally cracked and lost it :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Thank god...i thought Gio had finally cracked and lost it :laugh:


did you forget about Joel's thread where hes "coming out of his shell"?eace:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Seems like we gave it our all but just came up short.
> 
> We seem to be having problems offensively of late...all our scores are kinda low. Is the Joel Anthony experiment ending soon?


Part of that has to do with the level of competition picking up. Cleveland and San Antonio are great defensive teams and Orlando is very good around the basket with Dwight.

I think we stick with Joel just cause we have to but hopefully his minutes start to go down and Beasley's minutes start to pick up, like the have in the past 2 games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> Damn, I never noticed you passed me in posts ^
> 
> 
> man, you almost have double my ppd (post per day )


Yea I probly have a lot of not-so-great posts. :yes:




IbizaXL said:


> i hope not. he's great and at 26, still has much to improve.


.. :sigh:

.. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> *"They're a talented group,'' Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said of the Heat, who already have three more wins than they did all of last season.* "They're trying to play together with a couple of rookies and that always takes time. It doesn't come quickly."


:cheers:


----------

